# Beverage cooler repair



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I couldn't find the model number you referenced, but I did find their library of downloads here, http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/library/documentation.jsp?id=cat40032

No luck downloading the CAD drawings though. Maybe you'll have better luck.​


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Appliance forum.


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Does it have a pressure switch or cold control for compressor control? 
Pressure control: you will need a refrigeration tech for change out as it is part of the refrigerant cycle. 
Cold control: a dial control, pretty much a electrical switch with a capillary tube with a bulb that measures temperature of the evap coil. This is DIY.
Poor cooling could be a bunch of other causes.


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

thestig3 said:


> Does it have a pressure switch or cold control for compressor control?
> Pressure control: you will need a refrigeration tech for change out as it is part of the refrigerant cycle.
> Cold control: a dial control, pretty much a electrical switch with a capillary tube with a bulb that measures temperature of the evap coil. This is DIY.
> Poor cooling could be a bunch of other causes.


It has a dial in front/bottom grill that has numbers and an arrow (for dummies) that points to cooler. 

On the back of the unit there is a device with (can't quite remember) little switches like you'd find in a garage door opener remote. Thought it said cold control or something.

It was a display model and I got a deal on the unit. I don't think it is warranted because of it's age and display. I can still return it but I'd like to keep it if I can get it to work properly because it's a sweet fridge. 

If I leave the door open light frost will form on the cooling fins inside so I feel like it doesn't need a charging. Also, if I leave the door open it will keep running which is why I think the temp control/thermostat is faulty.


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Usually evap fans shut off when doors open, reason for frost on fins. Also compressor will continue to run until cold control has reached temp. Can you verify evap fans are running by depressing door switch. Poor airflow will not allow box temp to drop as it should but still run.


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

thestig3 said:


> Usually evap fans shut off when doors open, reason for frost on fins. Also compressor will continue to run until cold control has reached temp. Can you verify evap fans are running by depressing door switch. Poor airflow will not allow box temp to drop as it should but still run.


Is the evaporator fan the one in the back bottom that blows on the radiator looking deal? Or is there one in the box too?


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

Justgaff said:


> Is the evaporator fan the one in the back bottom that blows on the radiator looking deal? Or is there one in the box too?


I'm looking in the box now (with door open) and there is condensation on the cooling fin and a sound of trickling fluid. 
Interior temp a consistent 59deg...


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

There should be on inside the box. Most refrigerators/refrig. units have fans on inside of unit to blow cold air across evap coil. Is your compressor continuously running or not running at all does it cycle off and on?


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

thestig3 said:


> There should be on inside the box. Most refrigerators/refrig. units have fans on inside of unit to blow cold air across evap coil. Is your compressor continuously running or not running at all does it cycle off and on?


Cycle on and off. Unless the fan is behind the coil I don't see it. This is a beverage cooler/undercounter fridge. Not much in box beside coil and shelves.


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

If it's cycling that means system is reaching its temp setpoint. Like we thought from the beginning sounds like cold control. Since it's a Viking parts are probably only sold through authorized dealers.


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

thestig3 said:


> If it's cycling that means system is reaching its temp setpoint. Like we thought from the beginning sounds like cold control. Since it's a Viking parts are probably only sold through authorized dealers.


Ok, I'll ask where I got it if they have a replacement part. Is it called a cold control specifically?


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

Justgaff said:


> Ok, I'll ask where I got it if they have a replacement part. Is it called a cold control specifically?


And what is it? Is it the knob that controls the temp(seems obvious). Or the little switch box in the back? See - if I could just find a parts schematic or repair manual online I could fix this...


----------



## thestig3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Most cold controls have a knob/dial on a small box with 2 electrical spade connectors and a copper coil with a small bulb the end. The bulb is about twice the diameter of the copper tubing and it embeds into the evap coil. Viking might have their own design but they all work the same.


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

I am going to attach some pics. The front control control knob and the back dist block or whatever it is. The back block has switches which I am going to try in different positions...


----------



## Justgaff (Oct 8, 2011)

Justgaff said:


> I am going to attach some pics. The front control control knob and the back dist block or whatever it is. The back block has switches which I am going to try in different positions...


As soon as I figure out how from my phone...


----------



## jayruss1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, I read your posts from 2+ years ago about your Viking Beverage Refrigerator . Can you share if you ever resolved the issue that you were having? I have the same problem. My refrig will not cool below 55F. I don't want to invest a lot of money into it. My luck with our suite of Viking Products has not been good. Any advice / guidance that you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

